# "soft" income



## Skipper Joe (Oct 1, 2007)

So, I want to be a full time cruiser in the next couple of years. What do you do for money? I am seeking that ever elusive "soft" income. I guess I could pull up to a marina and play my crazy comic rock, but soon, I just know, they'll kick me off the dock. So, just curious, what do you do?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Im going to be a Rigger when I grow up...course if I keep telling everybody my plan there wont be a spot for me..


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

If the word 'lottery' is prominently featured in your retirement plan, you just might be a sailor.


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have taken to hooking. Sure it's tough work but the hourly pay is great and I stay in fantastic sailing shape. The only real issue is that my mast keeps hitting other boats when mine is a rockin....

Someday I hope to save enough to simply live off the interest, until then it’s the daily grind!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

JT1019 said:


> I have taken to hooking. Sure it's tough work but the hourly pay is great and I stay in fantastic sailing shape. The only real issue is that my mast keeps hitting other boats when mine is a rockin....
> 
> Someday I hope to save enough to simply live off the interest, until then it's the daily grind!


you related to Sailhog?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Import / Export wine by the case per your yacht, major $$ to possibly be made


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Soft Income*



JT1019 said:


> I have taken to hooking. Sure it's tough work but the hourly pay is great and I stay in fantastic sailing shape. The only real issue is that my mast keeps hitting other boats when mine is a rockin....
> 
> Someday I hope to save enough to simply live off the interest, until then it's the daily grind!


I don't think he would be very successful hooking if he's looking for "soft" income (sp?, maybe a "u")


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Marry a wealthy woman! Turnabout is fair play!!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

chucklesR said:


> If the word 'lottery' is prominently featured in your retirement plan, you just might be a sailor.


I am a "sailor." Can you loan me $5 bucks, I am feeling lucky!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

bubb2 said:


> I am a "sailor." Can you loan me $5 bucks, I am feeling lucky!


NO, I spent my money on Rum and lottery tickets. I'll sell you some used tickets tho.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> NO, I spent my money on Rum and lottery tickets. I'll sell you some used tickets tho.


I'm sure someone would sell you some used rum too ...


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

If I can make a REAL suggestion (sorry to bring us off topic ) - check out eLance.com. If you have any sort of skill, from writing, to design, to programming, to pretty much anything, you can respond to gigs on eLance. Most of the work on eLance is done remotely, with various mechanisms for the financial transaction itself.


----------



## Skipper Joe (Oct 1, 2007)

What a bunch of smart asses! I like it! Thats to Labatt for the real one, though. If I win the lottery I'll send you 100 bucks. The rest o youse ain't gettin nuttin.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

You can allways sell your butt on ebay.....

There's allways a customer...you know...Cam made a fortune with just one hole....


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

At the dawn of World War I there was a Frenchman who had a popular live act in which he "sang" out his -$$hole by changing the aperture of his sphincter. Apparently he made a lot of money. Then the war and he was killed on the Western Front. Anyway, my point is that he made a lot of money, and if you could learn how to do this, you could too. I think it's something that would fit in well with the cruising lifestyle, as it doesn't require electricity, an office, or any special equipment -- just your @$$hole.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey..I was looking at your photo...are you the guy that made stupid movies for kids that was caught "splicing the banana" in a movie theatre???


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

"Cam made a fortune with just one hole...."

Yes...I pimped for Gigiloetta...the famous Portugese racing transvestite! But then he got old and ugly and went to work vacuuming out power plants and I now have only my memories of the good old days when his butt was the talk of the French Gran Prix yacht racing ciruit...He was the grandest prix of all!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

GilStump said:


> What a bunch of smart asses! I like it! Thats to Labatt for the real one, though. If I win the lottery I'll send you 100 bucks. The rest o youse ain't gettin nuttin.


Ya....I guess your right ....there really arnt any grown up Riggers...


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

On our circumnavigation in 1988, we met a guy I will call David Clarinet Clark. He bought a 31 foot bare hull and finished it out below himself. He had little money but he could play the clarinet very well. He made o double bunk in the forward cabin. In the main salon, there was a galley to port and to starboard there were cabinets to hold his clarinet, amplifier and speakers. He thought that he and his wife would spend most of the time in the cockpit. (the wife only lasted as far as New Zealand). His plan was to go to a hotel or restaurant upon arriving at a port and offering to play the clarinet as dinner music in return for meals and a few extra bucks. It worked well until he got to Brisbane, Australia. One night while he was playing the clarinet at a restaurant, an official from the immigration department happened to be at dinner and asked to see David's work permit. Of course he didn't have one so the official told David that he would have to stop playing for his supper. Undaunted, David packed up his things and sailed up the Barrier reef, across the top of Australia to Darwin and immediately got a job playing the clarinet at the Darwin Yacht Club. It was just David' luck that who would be on vacation and come to the Darwin Yacht Club; but, the very same immigration official who stopped him from working when he was in Brisbane. The official took one look at David and said, "David!! I thought I told you....." and gave David 24 hours to get out of the country.

The moral of the story is that sometimes it is hard to get permission to work in foreign countries. But Good Luck. Here is a picture of David in Darwin.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

...Then Skuhner figured out that people would actually pay him NOT to sing and financed two circumnavigations with the proceeds!


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

When CAM and I and our wives were in Marsh Harbor for Karaoke night at Snappas, even though some people paid me to stop singing, Cam actually made out better than I did. You see, I had to agree to pay for the dinner if Cam and Janet would stay and have dinner with us. Cam's wife, Janet, is soooo good looking and fun to be with, I agreed. Therefore if you are lucky enough to have a wife as fantastic as Janet you will surely be able to get others to buy you dinners as well.


----------

